# Sketch of My Tiels



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

one on left is dally, one on right is tsuka. i did this with pen and ink


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Very beautiful artwork.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! i worked hard on that one lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Fantastic! Pearls are the hardest mutation to sketch.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

both mine are pearls but the pearling was most difficult on the chest actually. i needed the right contrast--not too dark and not too light. her pearls are blurred on her chest, not the crisp ones on her back and wings.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes also kind of a shaggy bird so shes purposely drawn like that--i notice many pearls are "shaggier" than other mutations. is it because theyre feather pattern makes it seem like it? shes never puffed up from illness but compared to other tiels, her plumage does not tightly hug the body. more lightly hangs from it lol its characteristic though! when shes puffed up from preening, resting, or a chilly breeze shes much more shaggy looking lol


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Beautifully done!! I've tried drawing cockatiels but they always look like something an 8 year old drew.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

They're beautiful. I wish I could do that. And I'm the same Berdnerd. My attempts would probably look more like ducks than teils.


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

They are beautiful - you are very talented!


----------



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

Wow they look great!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*, her plumage does not tightly hug the body*_
*-------------------------------------------------------*
What she is is a loosely feathered bird. A show breeder had told me once she tries to breed loosely feathered birds because they look bigger. So this may have been an inherited trait from one of her parents. Also a loosely feathered birds feathers will be just a slight bit longer than a tightly feathered bird.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i like the shaggy look. when i went and got her from the breeder i got her from, she was the only one like that, none of her siblings were like that. and shes pretty dainty and small--only 10 inches long from tail tip to beak. and she hardly weighs 100g but she was never taught to fly so thats due to lack of chest muscle developement--thats being fixed now that shes molting her flights back in so shell be learning so she stops falling on her butt.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG, are you like a professional cause that is like wow and woooooooooooooo


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, not a professional--im only 19. but ive been drawing my whole life and its a hobby for me. i paint too. pen and ink is a favourite though!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, your drawing is beautiful! I wish I could draw, sob sob... Drawing is one of the things I regret never having learned, especially now that I have taken up cardmaking as a hobby and it would have really come in handy. If I posted a photo of Sunny, you think you can draw him for me?  I'll send you a package of avi cakes as payment, esp. since you are also in Ontario.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

wow, that's wonderful drawing.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks. and annie id have no problem with the sketch if you want.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, that is so beautiful! I wish I could draw like that! I can't draw for my life hahaha. Do you draw alot? If I had that gifting I would. 

When I saw the thread the first thing that came up is my teacher's favorite thing to say. "Look around you and everytime you see someone else's work of art enjoy it and soak in its beauty and give thanks to the artists for giving this world art!"


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I used to draw *years ago... *The drawing of the horsehead was done 43 years ago, when I was 17: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Covers%20for%20Future%20Books/Artwork/ I still have it. It is pencil and I did it inside an opened manila file folder.

I bet you would be good working with scratchboard and colored inks.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

srtiels said:


> I used to draw *years ago... *The drawing of the horsehead was done 43 years ago, when I was 17: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Covers%20for%20Future%20Books/Artwork/ I still have it. It is pencil and I did it inside an opened manila file folder.
> 
> I bet you would be good working with scratchboard and colored inks.


Susanne, that is a fabulous sketch.

DallyTsuka, That would be a brilliant signature for you, so we could look at that gorgeous sketch in envy every time you post something.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

srtiels, i also paint and do photography but pen sketches destress me a lot. 
albypepper, thanks, thats flattering but i can always turn around and change it too often to really do that lol besides, my artwork does not show the best apsects of my fids lol


----------

